# whats on in manchester tomorrow night?



## yak (Apr 16, 2007)

hello all

i will be in manchester tomorrow night, looking for a cool places partys to check out. im into breaks, jungle hip hop and reggae but any laid back sort of vibe will do. any suggestions


----------



## Chorlton (Apr 16, 2007)

cool places partys? in manchester? on a tuesday night?

crumbs


errr i would prbably head to fallowfield to start with - thats where the young ones with their hippity hop music seem to be - plenty of bars there with the flyers and that


----------

